# vmware-view-open-client



## ccc (Aug 26, 2011)

hi

Has someone successfully installed *vmware-view-open-client* from:

http://code.google.com/p/vmware-view-open-client/

on freeBSD 7.3 or 8.1?

I get this problem on my freeBSD 8.1:
	
	



```
# cd VMware-view-open-client-source-4.5.0-297975
# ./configure && make
Configuring VMware-view-open-client 4.5.0-297975
checking build system type... i386-unknown-freebsd8.1
checking host system type... i386-unknown-freebsd8.1
checking which interface to build... Gtk+
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for GLIB... yes
checking for GTK... yes
checking for XML... yes
checking for CURL... yes
checking for SSL... yes
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... config/install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking how to create a pax tar archive... gnutar
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU Objective C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking whether gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for AddLicense... no
checking for ar... /usr/bin/ar
checking for date... /bin/date
checking for dpkg-deb... no
checking for fakeroot... no
checking for gdk-pixbuf-csource... /usr/local/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource
checking for genccode... /usr/sbin/genccode
checking for gensprep... /usr/sbin/gensprep
checking for gzip... /usr/bin/gzip
checking for hdiutil... no
checking for icupkg... /usr/sbin/icupkg
checking for install_name_tool... no
checking for mksquashfs... no
checking for otool... no
checking for rpmbuild... no
checking for strip... /usr/bin/strip
checking for unzip... /usr/local/bin/unzip
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for intltool >= 0.21... 0.40.6 found
checking for intltool-update... /usr/local/bin/intltool-update
checking for intltool-merge... /usr/local/bin/intltool-merge
checking for intltool-extract... /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract
checking for xgettext... /usr/local/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/local/bin/msgmerge
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for XML::Parser... ok
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking locale.h usability... yes
checking locale.h presence... yes
checking for locale.h... yes
checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes
checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no
checking for boostlib >= 1.34.1... yes
checking whether the Boost::Signals library is available... yes
[B][color="Red"]configure: error: Could not link against  ![/color][/B]
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2011)

ccc said:
			
		

> ```
> checking libintl.h usability... no
> checking libintl.h presence... no
> checking for libintl.h... no
> ```




```
dice@molly:~>ll /usr/local/include/libintl.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  16647 Aug  3 21:41 /usr/local/include/libintl.h
dice@molly:~>pkg_info -W !$
pkg_info -W /usr/local/include/libintl.h
/usr/local/include/libintl.h was installed by package gettext-0.18.1.1
```

It's probably looking for devel/gettext. If you have that header file you may need to add a few switches to the *./configure* command.


----------



## ccc (Aug 26, 2011)

Thx I've installed /usr/ports/devel/*gettext* and /usr/ports/science/*libint* from ports:
	
	



```
# pkg_info | grep gettext
gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
p5-gettext-1.05_3   Message handling functions
# pkg_info | grep libint
libint-1.1.4        Evaluate the integrals in modern atomic and molecular theor
```
but still doesn't help:
	
	



```
checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no
```

What's wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2011)

As I said, sometimes you need to add switches to ./configure so it looks in the right place for header files and libraries.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at the vmware ports in /usr/ports/emulators/.  While not exactly the same thing, they may do things the way this new software needs.


----------



## silverglade00 (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think you want science/libint, I think you want devel/p5-Locale-libintl.


----------



## ccc (Aug 27, 2011)

silverglade00 said:
			
		

> I don't think you want science/libint, I think you want devel/p5-Locale-libintl.



I've installed /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-libintl, but still have this problem:
	
	



```
checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no
```


----------



## silverglade00 (Aug 30, 2011)

ccc said:
			
		

> I've installed /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-libintl, but still have this problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad. Looking at the compiling requirements, you need textproc/intltool not devel/p5-Locale-libintl. The compiling page shows all of the requirements:


```
Package	Min. Version	Ubuntu Package	MacPorts Package
Boost	 1.34.1	 libboost-dev	 boost
Gtk+	 2.4.0	 libgtk2.0-dev	 N/A
LibXML	 2.6.0	 libxml2-dev	 N/A
OpenSSL	 0.9.8	 libssl-dev	 N/A
cURL	 7.16.0	 libcurl4-openssl-dev	 N/A
icu	 3.8	 libicu-dev	 icu
intltool	 0.21	 intltool	 intltool
```

You may have to set some switches as SirDice said since there is no mention of FreeBSD compatibility. Good luck!


----------



## ccc (Aug 31, 2011)

silverglade00 said:
			
		

> My bad. Looking at the compiling requirements, you need textproc/intltool not devel/p5-Locale-libintl. The compiling page shows all of the requirements:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Strange I've deinstalled devel/p5-Locale-libintl and installed textproc/intltool, but this problem still exists:
	
	



```
# ./configure
Configuring VMware-view-open-client 4.5.0-297975
checking build system type... i386-unknown-freebsd8.1
checking host system type... i386-unknown-freebsd8.1
checking which interface to build... Gtk+
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for GLIB... yes
checking for GTK... yes
checking for XML... yes
checking for CURL... yes
checking for SSL... yes
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... config/install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking how to create a pax tar archive... gnutar
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU Objective C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking whether gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for AddLicense... no
checking for ar... /usr/bin/ar
checking for date... /bin/date
checking for dpkg-deb... no
checking for fakeroot... no
checking for gdk-pixbuf-csource... /usr/local/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource
checking for genccode... /usr/sbin/genccode
checking for gensprep... /usr/sbin/gensprep
checking for gzip... /usr/bin/gzip
checking for hdiutil... no
checking for icupkg... /usr/sbin/icupkg
checking for install_name_tool... no
checking for mksquashfs... no
checking for otool... no
checking for rpmbuild... no
checking for strip... /usr/bin/strip
checking for unzip... /usr/local/bin/unzip
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for intltool >= 0.21... 0.41.1 found
checking for intltool-update... /usr/local/bin/intltool-update
checking for intltool-merge... /usr/local/bin/intltool-merge
checking for intltool-extract... /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract
checking for xgettext... /usr/local/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/local/bin/msgmerge
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for XML::Parser... ok
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking locale.h usability... yes
checking locale.h presence... yes
checking for locale.h... yes
checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes
[B][color="Red"]checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no[/color][/B]
checking for boostlib >= 1.34.1... yes
checking whether the Boost::Signals library is available... yes
configure: error: Could not link against  !
```


----------



## silverglade00 (Aug 31, 2011)

Since it is for Linux with no mention of FreeBSD compatibility, I wonder if the build script is looking for libintl.h in the wrong path. I think that is what you need to use with ./configure. I have no idea how to do that though. You might try going through ./configure to see where it is looking for libintl.h.


----------



## kpa (Aug 31, 2011)

The default path for searching include files is just /usr/include, you'll have to somehow tell configure to add /usr/local/include to the search path.


----------



## ccc (Sep 1, 2011)

Thx, I'll try. 

BTW but which openssl shuold be installed for vmware-view-open-client
	
	



```
OpenSSL	 0.9.8	 libssl-dev	 N/Asecurity/openssl/
```
security/openssl or security/linux-f10-openssl?


----------



## ccc (Feb 9, 2012)

The problem is, if I deinstall security/openssl, then KDE doesn't work anymore.


----------

